
India considering jail term for mining, holding, buying or selling crypto - kirankn
http://moneycontrol.com/news/business/cryptocurrency/10-year-jail-for-buying-selling-cryptocurrency-in-india-report-4073451.html
======
julianlam
Interesting... On the same day Facebook announces plans to launch their own
cryptocurrency.

------
marsrover
Just another reason for the highly educated of India to leave.

